# Fill in a hole in my wood floor



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Here in los angeles we can buy plastic caps to fill the hole. They look pretty clean. Check if your local hardware store carry's it


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

I dunno about plastic. DO you have a pic? Or is it just some random plastic piece used to fill in the hole...?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've done the hole plug thing before and it always looks like that....a hole plug.

I've also cut out the piece of flooring and replaced it. Much better final product, but much more work.

If you opt for the R&R, you can sometimes get a piece of the flooring from a closet or under the stove or refrig.

Just cut out what you need, and put back a chunk of wood to fill the gap.


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with 4911. Cut it out and use wood from a closet. If you have no idea how to do this, don't try it. Hire a professional. It is not an easy thing to do. You can end up damaging more boards than you care to.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Many ways to skin a cat. I like that idea better for exposed floor. Where i used the plastic cap you couldnt see it. There was a washer and dryer on top of it. I dont have a pic, but it worked.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's a nice DIY video showing the process

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez0GSSVuTyk&NR=1


----------



## AliceT (Mar 17, 2011)

I would fill the hole with a filler like newspaper and then use an epoxy wood filler. This can be stained to match the wood and then you can use color pencils to simulate the wood grain and put a sealer over it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I would fill the hole with a filler like newspaper and then use an epoxy wood filler. This can be stained to match the wood and then you can use color pencils to simulate the wood grain and put a sealer over it.


You can stain epoxy ?
How's that work?


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

I have used a stained epoxy and it worked very well.. Good idea JohnRocks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I have used a stained epoxy and it worked very well.. Good idea JohnRocks


So do you buy it pre-colored or stain it after it is installed?
Never heard of it.


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

You get it in a plain color and can add the coloring to it when it is a liquid or after it has hardened. It has a quick dry time so if you don't know what you are doing you would need to do it after. as it takes a bit of experience to do it in the liquid state. Make sure it is the type for simulating wood.. not expoy ahesive.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Does it have a name?


----------



## RiverOaks (Mar 18, 2011)

They call it epoxy wood filler, several companies make it. I have used it on some of my projects. When I have large holes in a project I do the same type of thing.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks, found this on the web...

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/doors/repairs/jamb/rot/epoxy.htm


----------



## AndyW (Mar 18, 2011)

what a good idea JohnRocks! I wonder if that will work for the hole in my head.. don't ask..lol


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> thanks, found this on the web...
> http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/d.../rot/epoxy.htm


Huh! We always just used Bondo, but never wanted to stain anything.


----------

